# 

## biikej

Witam

Potrzebuje malej pomocy. 

Sterowanie ogrzewaniem a pompa ciepla
Jako ze ogrzewanie w moim domu będzie realizowane za pomocą pompy ciepla i jednocześnie robie instalacje inteligenta mam maly problem z takim tematem. 

Jak wiadomo pompa ciepla największe oszczednosci rzynosi uzywajac pradu z II taryfy. Innymi slowy uruchamia się tylko w nocy i w godzinach 13-15 czy tam jak. Oczywiście zleciłem asoltowi sporzadzenieprojektu instalacji podlogwej wiec będę miał to rozsądnie rozrysowane a nie "rurki co 10cm" jak sugeruje mój hydraulik. Wiem ze za pomocą pompy ciepla można realizować takie kwestie jak obniżanie temperatury w pewnych dniach, godzinach, etc. 

Z drugiej strony robie instalacje inteligenta i jednym z jej plusow jest miedzy innymi możliwość sterowania ogrzewaniem. Wówczas automatyka budynkowe decyduje o temperaturze i można sobie wszystko dokładnie poustawiać. Jednak mam nastepujace wątpliwości

1. Po pierwsze koszty tej instalacji. Trzeba kupic sterownik do pompy ciepla - pewnie 2-3k, rotametry do podlogowki - licząc 15 obiegow po 300 pln daje 4,5k, czujniki temperatury do każdego pomieszczenia. Lekko licząc 10 k. I nawet bylbym skłonny do tej inwestycji ale
2. Nie wiem czy nie strace wszystkich zalet pompy ciepla - tj. grzania w drugiej taryfie. Tu jest taki artykulik o tym jak knx steruje ogrzewaniem (http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...mie-knxeib?p=2) i mamy miedzy innymi takie stwierdzenie 

"Następnie, po sprawdzeniu temperatury przez wbudowany czujnik w przycisku P3, zostaje wysłane polecenie o adresie grupowym 2/3/5 do aktora grzewczego AG1 do obiektu komunikacyjnego (1). Po stwierdzeniu, że temperatura w pomieszczeniu jest niższa od zadanej, regulator analizuje czas, na jaki załączy ogrzewanie. Z podstawą czasową h = 15 minut regulator co 15 minut kontroluje temperaturę. Gdy temperatura w pomieszczeniu różni się od nastawionej o 2°C, wówczas  regulator załączyna 8 minut ogrzewanie, a kolejne 7 minut będzie ono wyłączone. "

Innymi slowy pompa wlacza się co 7 minut na 8 minut. A wiec rozumiem ze cale używanie II taryfy idzie wówczas w odstawkę. Dobrze rozumuje czy cos pomijam z tym ogrzewaniem

Czy ktoś w ogole ma instalacje inteligenta sterowania ogrzewaniem i pompe ciepla i może pochwalić się wrazeniami

----------


## Andrzey_

Przeczytaj sobie o zasobniku buforowym:
http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/kole...a,30_8796.html

----------


## Andrzey_

I jeszcze w temacie powiązanym:

_Funkcja „SG Ready” to inteligentna forma sterowania taryfowego, gdzie dostawca energii elektrycznej może wpływać na temperatury pomieszczenia, c.w.u. i /lub basenu (jeśli występuje) albo po prostu blokować podgrzewacz pomocniczy i/lub sprężarkę w pompie ciepła o określonych porach dnia.

Znak „SG-Ready”, który oznacza, że jej układ regulacji przygotowany jest do współpracy z inteligentnym systemem zarządzania sieciami elektroenergetycznymi (Smart Grid), wykorzystującymi jako priorytet odnawialne źródła energii. Standard ten umożliwia racjonalne wykorzystanie energii elektrycznej wytwarzanej lokalnie nawet w zakresie pojedynczego gospodarstwa domowego._

Jednak bardziej jako temat do zbadania, bo mi jedynie udało się o nim wyczytać, jednak nie miałem styczności.

----------


## kasprzyk

A jaka to pompa ciepła ?
Przy założeniu sterowania różnymi strefami (podłogówka odcinanie pętli na siłownikach termicznych ) musisz mieć zainstalowany bufor ciepła, drugi argument to link który kolega zamieścił.
Jeżeli robisz inteligentną ins. czujki temp. masz dostępne np. w przyciskach programowalnych bez dodatkowych urządzeń np.: ( http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan )
Tak na prawdę nie ingerujesz w automatykę pompy (możesz oczywiście poprzez IB blokować jej pracę, jeżeli chcesz wykorzystywać tanią taryfę) pompa pracuje na swoich ustawieniach, Ty (system) włączasz/wyłączasz poszczególne pętle na podstawie zadanej temp. oraz jej odczytu.
pzdr

----------


## dropsec

Ok, a ja dołożę jeszcze swoje wątpliwości, ponieważ u mnie dodatkowo będzie instalacja fotowoltaiczna na dachu o mocy między 3-5kW (jeszcze nie podjąłem decyzji). 
Pytanie, czy wówczas sens ma korzystanie z nocnej taryfy i buforowanie zgromadzonego ciepła, skoro szczyt "darmowej" energii będzie w ciągu dnia?

W grę wchodzi wówczas:
1) Pompę uruchamiać w nocnej taryfie, a wykorzystanie fotoogniw na bieżące potrzeby domowników i resztę energii odsprzedawać do sieci (miejmy nadzieję na te stawki 0,65 zł / 1kWh)
2) Pompę uruchamiać w ciągu dnia i korzystać z nadmiaru energii nie wykorzystanej - ale buforować zgromadzone ciepło
3) tak jak punkt 2) ale nie buforować 

Logika podpowiada opcję numer 2, ale może ktoś ma inne zdanie?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Opcja numer 2. Z fotowoltaiką robi się coraz większy syf jeśli chodzi o dotacje i sprzedaż energii do sieci. Jestem przekonany że finalnie wyjdzie tak, że fotowoltaikę będzie się opłaciło tylko z dostosowaniem mocy do własnych potrzeb. W ubiegłym tygodniu wyszła ustawa która będzie blokować odsprzedaż energii po zawyżonej cenie w przypadku kiedy będzie się korzystało z dofinansowania przez prosumenta. Czyli albo prosument, albo 65 / 75 groszy/kWh. Ponadto nie jest tajemnicą że obecnie kombinują nad tym jak pozmniejszać te stawki. Nie ma co więc liczyć na to że 1 stycznia 2016 dostaniemy to co nam obiecują. Pamiętaj że 2 lata temu ta stawka miała wynosić 1,3 zł/kWh   Podsumowując, fotowoltaika tak, ale tylko dlatego bo energia będzie drożeć zbliżając lub zrównując się za parę lat z ceną energii na zachodzie. Na pomoc naszego kochanego rządu nie ma co liczyć. W tej chwili wygląda to znacznie gorzej niż zapowiadano na początku roku, a na początku roku wyglądało to już znacznie gorzej niż zapowiadano 2 lata temu  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Opcja numer 2. Z fotowoltaiką robi się coraz większy syf jeśli chodzi o dotacje


A dlaczegóż to kasjerka z biedronki ma ci płacić za twoją prywatną instalację?




> i sprzedaż energii do sieci.


A dlaczeog to ja ma płacić za twoją prywatną produkcję prądu z g*wnianej fotowoltaiki?




> W ubiegłym tygodniu wyszła ustawa która będzie blokować odsprzedaż energii po zawyżonej cenie w przypadku kiedy będzie się korzystało z dofinansowania przez prosumenta. Czyli albo prosument, albo 65 / 75 groszy/kWh. Ponadto nie jest tajemnicą że obecnie kombinują nad tym jak pozmniejszać te stawki. Nie ma co więc liczyć na to że 1 stycznia 2016 dostaniemy to co nam obiecują.


A dlaczegóż to wszyscy mają płacić za twój kaprys i wątpliwej jakości biznes?
"Dzięki" dotacjom nigdy nie będzie się to opłacać.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Bo i tak, i tak muszą to zrobić. Jeśli nie spełnimy norm OZE do końca 2016 to w konsekwencji i kasjerka z biedronki i ty zapłacicie znacznie więcej w postaci kar które pójdą do kasy UE. A Niemcy jako że wyprzedziły nas w fotowoltaice o co najmniej 10 lat wygrały tym samym wojnę ekonomiczno-energetyczną, ponieważ mimo że energia ta jest droższa, oszczędzają mnóstwo pieniędzy na przesyle w produkcji rozproszonej. Teraz chętnie nam tę energię sprzedają bo u nas na północy jej brakuje, a za parę lat dowiemy się ile kosztuje energia elektryczna. Nie żebym był fanem tego typu rozwiązań bo doskonale sobie zdaję sprawę że ekologia kosztuje, ale od dawna dobrze wiedzieliśmy że musimy się dostosować i jak zwykle najwięcej na tym stracimy bo się opi.....amy.

Rozumiem dentrytus że w imię zasad nigdy nie skorzystałeś z żadnych dotacji UE? Nie kupiłeś nic na firmę, nie korzystałeś ze szkoleń dotowanych przez UE, nie jechałeś autobusem miejskim zakupionym częściowo ze środków UE, wszystko po to żeby móc spojrzeć w oczy kasjerce w biedronce.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bo i tak, i tak muszą to zrobić. Jeśli nie spełnimy norm OZE do końca 2016 to w konsekwencji i kasjerka z biedronki i ty zapłacicie znacznie więcej w postaci kar które pójdą do kasy UE.


 To unia będzie jeszcze istnieć?
 Jak na razie wylatuje Grecja, a w kolejce czekają Włochy. Jak jakimś cudem nie wylecą w tym roku, to wylecą później, ale wtedy będzie jeszcze bardziej bolało, a jedynym rozwiązaniem będzie podniesienie kar za CO2, które chętnie wykorzystają spekulanci, którzy porostu będą skupować limity CO2 i sprzedawać Polsce.
To jest wynik wysłania ignorantów polityków, żeby za wszelką cenę mogli się pochwalić ileż to kasy nam załatwili. A nie załatwili żadnej, bo to zwykłe przekładanie pieniędzy z jednej kieszeni do drugiej, tylko jedna z tych kieszeni znajduje się w przyszłości.
 UK ma szansę na wyjście z własnej woli, jak wyleci Grecja, to referendum o wyjściu z UE, bardzo przyśpieszy. Wyjścia UK z UE najbardziej boją się Niemcy, bo nie są w stanie pracować na Greków, Włochów, Hiszpanów i Polaków.





> A Niemcy jako że wyprzedziły nas w fotowoltaice o co najmniej 10 lat wygrały tym samym wojnę ekonomiczno-energetyczną


 Równie dobrze mógłbyś założyć kluby miłośników tłuczenia okien. Wpłynąłbyś też na rozwój gospodarczy, szczególnie rozwinęłaby się branża szklarska.





> ponieważ mimo że energia ta jest droższa, oszczędzają mnóstwo pieniędzy na przesyle w produkcji rozproszonej.


 Więc jest droższa, ale tańsza. Gdyby była tańsza niepotrzebne byłyby dotacje i fikcyjne dofinansowanie.
Jakież to dofinansowanie i z którego funduszu wziąłeś na smartfona, bo nie wierzę, że mógłbyś z własnej woli wziąć zamiast telefonu, droższe urządzenie, które codziennie musisz ładować.
 Niemcy strzelają sobie w stopę licząc, że stanie się cud i nie będą mieli kryzysu.





> Teraz chętnie nam tę energię sprzedają bo u nas na północy jej brakuje,


 To na północy polski nie mamy prądu ? A który mają stopień zasilania?
Sprzedając nam tę energię za 50 gr. faktycznie robią interes życia.





> a za parę lat dowiemy się ile kosztuje energia elektryczna. Nie żebym był fanem tego typu rozwiązań bo doskonale sobie zdaję sprawę że ekologia kosztuje, ale od dawna dobrze wiedzieliśmy że musimy się dostosować i jak zwykle najwięcej na tym stracimy bo się opi.....amy.


To sprowadzimy sobie tanią fotowoltaikę z Chin, której obecnie nie możemy sprowadzać, bo chronimy niemieckie miejsca pracy,  mimo iż na chińskiej miałoby to sens ekonomiczny i nie potrzebowałbyś ani dotacji, ani konieczności odsprzedaży prądu.





> Rozumiem dentrytus że w imię zasad nigdy nie skorzystałeś z żadnych dotacji UE? Nie kupiłeś nic na firmę, nie korzystałeś ze szkoleń dotowanych przez UE, nie jechałeś autobusem miejskim zakupionym częściowo ze środków UE, wszystko po to żeby móc spojrzeć w oczy kasjerce w biedronce.


 Nie korzystałem, ponieważ uważam, że okradanie jednych, aby dać drugim, aby ci przejedli, jest nie sprawiedliwe i nie jest innowacyjne.

 Marcin Hejka z Intel Capital na Europę i Bliski Wschód, który dostaje od Intela 0,5 mld $ w celu inwestowania w ciekawe, innowacyjne pomysły czy firmy, powiedział: „Kiedyś analizowałem listę ponad 80 projektów internetowych, które dostały dofinansowanie z PARP. W zdecydowaną większość z tych 80 projektów nie zainwestowałbym swoich pieniędzy. Uważam, że większość padnie. Tak że bardzo często te pieniądze przeznaczane na innowacyjność są po prostu przejadane.”
 Pogadaj z ludźmi, którzy wynajmują lokale, a dowiesz się, że większość firm jest z dotacji i po 13 mies. plajtuje. Dlaczego po 13? Bo muszą istnieć 12 mies, aby nie zwracać dotacji.
Jakimś cudem nikt nie widzi, że psują rynek cenami i jakoś nikt nie widzi związku, że US wymyśla kolejne kretyńskie interpretacje, aby ściągnąć pieniądze na podobne dofinansowania.

 Te pieniądze z dotacji będziemy musieli oddać.
 Obecnie ponad 100 tys. ludzi zajmuje się rozdzielaniem i pozyskiwaniem pieniędzy ze środków unijnych. Co się z nimi stanie po 2020 roku?

 A tak przy okazji to przypomnij mi w którym roku takie firmy jak Sony, HTC, Apple, Google czy Microsoft otrzymały dotacje unijne? Albo żeby było prościej kiedy dostał unijne dostał Mercedes, BMW, Hager?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Opcja numer 2. Z fotowoltaiką robi się coraz większy syf jeśli chodzi o dotacje i sprzedaż energii do sieci. Jestem przekonany że finalnie wyjdzie tak, że fotowoltaikę będzie się opłaciło tylko z dostosowaniem mocy do własnych potrzeb. W ubiegłym tygodniu wyszła ustawa która będzie blokować odsprzedaż energii po zawyżonej cenie w przypadku kiedy będzie się korzystało z dofinansowania przez prosumenta. Czyli albo prosument, albo 65 / 75 groszy/kWh. Ponadto nie jest tajemnicą że obecnie kombinują nad tym jak pozmniejszać te stawki. Nie ma co więc liczyć na to że 1 stycznia 2016 dostaniemy to co nam obiecują. Pamiętaj że 2 lata temu ta stawka miała wynosić 1,3 zł/kWh   Podsumowując, fotowoltaika tak, ale tylko dlatego bo energia będzie drożeć zbliżając lub zrównując się za parę lat z ceną energii na zachodzie. Na pomoc naszego kochanego rządu nie ma co liczyć. W tej chwili wygląda to znacznie gorzej niż zapowiadano na początku roku, a na początku roku wyglądało to już znacznie gorzej niż zapowiadano 2 lata temu


Dokładnie jest jak piszesz. Nasz kochany rząd w dobrych układach z prezesostwem wszelakich firm, którym zależy na utrzymaniu obecnego rynku energii, robi wszystko, żeby nie dopuścić do wprowadzenia w życie ustawy, która ograniczyła by im kasę. Rzekome "prace" nad OZE trwają latami, a można by to załatwić pewnie w miesiąc przy dobrej woli kilku stron - ale jak wiadomo gra na zwłokę jest im na rękę. 
dropsec - a jaka to będzie pompa - gruntowa, czy powietrze woda ? - generalnie także skłaniałbym się przy opcji nr.2, tym bardziej jeżeli to będzie powietrzna.

dendrytus - g*wniana fotowoltaika ? dlaczego tak uważasz, jest to moim zdaniem dobre (ale nie jedyne, bo w nocy na wsparcie nie możemy liczyć) posunięcie w kierunku rozproszenia się naszej infrastruktury energetycznej, która jest w opłakanym stanie, po drugie dlaczego żałujesz nam wszystkim słońca - pogoda tylko dla bogaczy ?  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dokładnie jest jak piszesz. Nasz kochany rząd w dobrych układach z prezesostwem wszelakich firm, którym zależy na utrzymaniu obecnego rynku energii, robi wszystko, żeby nie dopuścić do wprowadzenia w życie ustawy, która ograniczyła by im kasę. Rzekome "prace" nad OZE trwają latami, a można by to załatwić pewnie w miesiąc przy dobrej woli kilku stron - ale jak wiadomo gra na zwłokę jest im na rękę. 
> dropsec - a jaka to będzie pompa - gruntowa, czy powietrze woda ? - generalnie także skłaniałbym się przy opcji nr.2, tym bardziej jeżeli to będzie powietrzna.


Jak zwykle spisek, żeby paru pseudo biznesmenów nie mogło zarabiać na sprzedaży prądu. 
Pytanie tylko dlaczego ja mam za to płacić. 
Może jeszcze załatwcie przepisy, że mam wam dopłacać do samochodu lub mieć obowiązek kupowanie waszych produktów i usług, bo do tego sprowadza się ustawa o OZE.




> posunięcie w kierunku rozproszenia się naszej infrastruktury energetycznej, która jest w opłakanym stanie, po drugie dlaczego żałujesz nam wszystkim


A dlaczego musisz odliczać połowę VAT-u od wiertarki czy szpadla, jeśli miałby być używana również do celów prywatnych?
A dlaczego musisz oprócz płacenia ryczałtu za używanie służbowego samochodu do celów prywatnych musisz robić kilometrówki?




> słońca - pogoda tylko dla bogaczy ?


Porsche Panamer jest dla bogaczy, więc dlaczego ja i kasjerka z biedronki mielibyśmy ci do nie go dopłacać?

Chcesz to sobie załóż, ale nie wiem dlaczego ja i kasjerka z biedronki mamy ci dokładać do twojego interesu życia.
Skoro uważasz że jest sens inwestowania w fotowoltaikę, to po jakiego grzyba potrzebne ci nasze pieniądze. Podobno to interes życia.
Ciekawe dlaczego żadnego dofinansowania nie potrzebują firmy samochodowe?

----------


## kasprzyk

Dendrytus - nie chodzi mi o żadne dofinansowanie - nie wspomniałem o tym.
Ta forma nie jest zresztą opłacalna albo inaczej - nie przyniesie zainteresowanemu zysków, a raczej odwrotnie to on będzie później wspomagał szarych obywateli RP - w których imieniu teraz stajesz. 
Nie wiem jak w tej chwili, ale do tej pory korzystając z dofinansowania (w tym roku  40%) miałeś gwarantowaną stawkę za kWh 22gr - w perspektywie czasu to wielkie g... jest. Dlatego lepiej kupować za własne pieniądze i odsprzedawać za 75gr (przy mocach do 3kW) - niestety cały czas "pracują" nad tym, żeby tą stawkę uciąć, do tego starają się skomplikować procedury zgłoszeń i rozliczeń do tego stopnia, że można to już przyrównać do filmu Alternatywy 4 .

----------


## dendrytus

> Ta forma nie jest zresztą opłacalna albo inaczej - nie przyniesie zainteresowanemu zysków,


Ale to twoje małpy i twój cyrk. Chcesz się bawić w ekologię, to się baw, ale nie moim kosztem




> a raczej odwrotnie to on będzie później wspomagał szarych obywateli RP - w których imieniu teraz stajesz.


AUAHAHAHAHH. Wspomagał? Bóg cię opuścił?
Jak energia pójdzie w górę, to stanie się to bardziej opłacalne i nikt nie będzie potrzebował pomocy od pseudo biznesmenów od fotowoltaiki.




> Nie wiem jak w tej chwili, ale do tej pory korzystając z dofinansowania (w tym roku  40%) miałeś gwarantowaną stawkę za kWh 22gr - w perspektywie czasu to wielkie g... jest.


No a co mnie to może obchodzić? 
Tak jak napisałem bycie szklarzem się nie płaca, ale jak tylko zorganizujesz bojówki tłukące szyby to szklarstwo się rozwinie.
Jak już wspomniałem albo widzisz w tym sens ekonomiczny albo nie. Albo robisz to dla sportu albo dla kasy. Ale mnie nie mieszaj do tych swoich cyrków. 




> Dlatego lepiej kupować za własne pieniądze i odsprzedawać za 75gr (przy mocach do 3kW) -


Ale dlaczego ja mam od ciebie kupować energię po 75 gr?




> niestety cały czas "pracują" nad tym, żeby tą stawkę uciąć, do tego starają się skomplikować procedury zgłoszeń i rozliczeń do tego stopnia, że można to już przyrównać do filmu Alternatywy 4 .


I bardzo dobrze, bo nie ma to jakiegokolwiek sensu.

Dotacje wszelkiej maści pochodzą z okradania pozostałej części społeczeństwa.

Dla przypomnienia to pod płaszczykiem OZE będą montowane dotowane super hiper ekstra liczniki, dzięki którym możesz odsprzedawać energię. Liczniki te będą montowane nawet w blokach czy zabytkowych obiektach i kamienicach, w przypadku których nie ma mowy o jakiejkolwiek odsprzedaży energii.
Jedyną korzyść ,którą sfinansują obywatele będzie możliwość pozbycia się inkasentów, a korzyść tą odniosą TYLKO dostawcy energii elektrycznej

----------


## iF-Jimi

> To na północy polski nie mamy prądu ?


Gdyby nie wymuszony import energii z zagranicy to północna Polska jest w d...ie. Nie ze względu na to że nam jej brakuje a ze względu na przestarzałe linie które nie dają rady przesłać energii z południa gdzie jest jej wystarczająco dużo. 




> To sprowadzimy sobie tanią fotowoltaikę z Chin, której obecnie nie możemy sprowadzać, bo chronimy niemieckie miejsca pracy,  mimo iż na chińskiej miałoby to sens ekonomiczny i nie potrzebowałbyś ani dotacji, ani konieczności odsprzedaży prądu.


A od kiedy to sprowadzanie fotowoltaiki z Chin jest korzystne gospodarczo dla Polski skoro mamy swoje bardzo dobre ogniwa słoneczne? Ostatnio byłem w jednej z naszych fabryk, w pełni zautomatyzowanej gdzie na hali pracuje 10 ludzi w białych fartuchach. Swoją drogą za wyjątkiem inwerterów to i tak fotowoltaikę sprowadzamy głównie z Chin a nie z Niemiec. Resztę elementów (systemy montażowe) mamy swoje. Jest też polska firma która wchodzi w produkcję inwerterów, jak na razie mają tylko jednofazowe. Nie wiem jak z jakością i sprawnością, nie dotykałem, nie stosowałem, nie sprawdzałem, ale wiem że u siebie również mamy dobre firmy produkujące elektronikę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdyby nie wymuszony import energii z zagranicy to północna Polska jest w d...ie. Nie ze względu na to że nam jej brakuje a ze względu na przestarzałe linie które nie dają rady przesłać energii z południa gdzie jest jej wystarczająco dużo.


Ta fatalna infrastruktura w Polsce, jest przez Niemców wykorzystywana do przesyłania energii z południa Niemiec na północ w okresach letnich i takich jak dzisiaj co jest spowodowane nadprodukcją prądu pochodzącego z paneli fotowoltaichnych, co dla naszych sieci jest problemem, bo nie są przystosowane do przesyłu takiego typu energii.




> A od kiedy to sprowadzanie fotowoltaiki z Chin jest korzystne gospodarczo dla Polski skoro mamy swoje bardzo dobre ogniwa słoneczne?


Skoro są takie dobre, to dlaczego wprowadzono cła?




> Swoją drogą za wyjątkiem inwerterów to i tak fotowoltaikę sprowadzamy głównie z Chin a nie z Niemiec


Bo mimo ceł, które później idą między innymi na dofinansowanie, nadal się to opłaca.
Pieniądze z ceł idą na dofinansowani fotowoltaiki, ale nie byłoby ceł nie potrzebna byłaby dotacja, ale co wtedy powiedzieliby biedni politycy i urzędnicy.





> Resztę elementów (systemy montażowe) mamy swoje. Jest też polska firma która wchodzi w produkcję inwerterów, jak na razie mają tylko jednofazowe. Nie wiem jak z jakością i sprawnością, nie dotykałem, nie stosowałem, nie sprawdzałem, ale wiem że u siebie również mamy dobre firmy produkujące elektronikę.


Skoro są dobre i fotowoltaika ma sens, to po co ją dofinansowywać. 
iPhonów i Samsungów nikt nie dofinansowuje.

Gdyby iphone był produkowany w USA nie kosztowałby $600 tylko $1200-$1500

----------


## imrahil

> Dlatego lepiej kupować za własne pieniądze i odsprzedawać za 75gr


a to nie jest oszustwo? myślałem, że po to to całe OZE, żeby tę energię produkować, a nie kupować z elektrowni węglowej i sprzedawać?

poza tym to 75 gr to nie jest cena rynkowa. na giełdzie energia kosztuje kilkanaście groszy za 1 kWh. dlaczego ludzie, których na to nie stać lub nie mają ku temu warunków (bo mieszkają w bloku, kamienicy) mają finansować pozostałych? i to jeszcze po cenach ustalanych odgórnie, całkowicie nierynkowych? w Niemczech taka polityka doprowadziła do gwałtownego wzrostu cen prądu.

a wracając do tematu - połączenie PC z PV to nie taka prosta sprawa. w lecie do CWU pewnie OK, ale w zimie instalacja PV musiałaby być znacznie przewymiarowana, żeby przez odczuwalną część sezonu napędzać pompę ciepła. to z kolei wiąże się ze znacznym nadmiarem energii latem. jedyną wg mnie sensownym (i sprawiedliwym) rozwiązaniem pozostaje bilansowanie roczne (o ile takie wprowadzą). tylko w tym przypadku trudno powiedzieć co z opłatami za dystrybucję.

----------


## kasprzyk

> a to nie jest oszustwo? myślałem, że po to to całe OZE, żeby tę energię produkować, a nie kupować z elektrowni węglowej i sprzedawać?


Nie rozumiem Cię.
Zużywasz prąd na potrzeby własne, oczywistym jest, że w godzinach szczytu nie jesteś go w stanie całego "przetrawić" Odsprzedajesz więc nadwyżkę energii do ZE, co jest w tym oszustwem, że muszą Tobie zapłacić za wyprodukowaną energię przy której produkcji oni nie ponoszą żadnych kosztów ? 
Wytłumacz mi, w którym miejscu ludzie których na to nie stać, lub nie mają warunków mają finansować tych którzy założą panele PV  za własne pieniądze ?
Swoją drogą rozważamy taką inwestycję na bloku jako wspólnota mieszkaniowa,  więc nie rozumiem dlaczego taki przykład, kamienice też nie będą przeszkodą o ile warunki techniczne na to pozwolą, to samo tyczy się domków jednorodzinnych. Będziesz miał obiekcje do sąsiada, że ma dach po stronie południowej albo, że u Ciebie drzewo rzuca cień  ?

----------


## imrahil

> Nie rozumiem Cię.
> Zużywasz prąd na potrzeby własne, oczywistym jest, że w godzinach szczytu nie jesteś go w stanie całego "przetrawić" Odsprzedajesz więc nadwyżkę energii do ZE,


OK, rozumiem. wczoraj zrozumiałem, że chcesz kupować energię i ją zawracać do ZE  :wink: 




> Wytłumacz mi, w którym miejscu ludzie których na to nie stać, lub nie mają warunków mają finansować tych którzy założą panele PV  za własne pieniądze ?
> Swoją drogą rozważamy taką inwestycję na bloku jako wspólnota mieszkaniowa,  więc nie rozumiem dlaczego taki przykład, kamienice też nie będą przeszkodą o ile warunki techniczne na to pozwolą, to samo tyczy się domków jednorodzinnych. Będziesz miał obiekcje do sąsiada, że ma dach po stronie południowej albo, że u Ciebie drzewo rzuca cień  ?


nie, u mnie nic nie rzuca cienia. powiedz mi tylko kto zapłaci za różnicę między ceną 75 gr za 1 kWh z PV na moim dachu a 18 gr za 1 kWh z elektrowni węglowej?

----------


## dendrytus

> Zużywasz prąd na potrzeby własne, oczywistym jest, że w godzinach szczytu nie jesteś go w stanie całego "przetrawić" Odsprzedajesz więc nadwyżkę energii do ZE, co jest w tym oszustwem, że muszą Tobie zapłacić za wyprodukowaną energię przy której produkcji oni nie ponoszą żadnych kosztów ?


Oszustwem jest, że nie sprzedajesz go po cenach rynkowych, tylko wymyślonych przez jakiegoś pajaca, w zamian za jakieś korzyści np. serię szkoleń i seminariów w Dubaju, Zakopanem lub zatrudnienie żony w firmie przesyłowej. Oczywiście zawsze pozostaje tradycyjna koperta.

Oszustwem jest też to, że MUSZĄ odkupić, mimo iż jej nie potrzebują.

Oszustwem jest też to, że MUSZĄ ją kupić drogo i sprzedać taniej poniżej ceny zakupu, a ponieważ nie mają drukarki pieniędzy to tę różnicę muszą dodać do ceny sprzedaży prądu dla nie "producentów".

Oszustwem jest też to, że pseudo producent kupuje ten sam prąd taniej niż go wyprodukował. 
Dlaczego? Ponieważ np. od 6-do 12 wyprodukował 2 kWh i sprzedał je po 75 gr, ale jak musiał włączyć pralkę i zmywarkę, to musiał pobrać prąd z sieci po 50 gr., bo panele nie dałyby rady.
Ciekawostką jest, że gdyby miał pobrać ten prąd bezpośrednio od sąsiada to albo musiałby zapłacić 75 gr albo rozliczyliby się między sobą np. raz na tydzień  ile prądu pobrał od drugiego.
Kolejne oszustwo jakie z tego wynika, że ja mieszkający w Warszawie, muszę zapłacić za prąd tych panów mieszkających np w Białymstoku. Mimo iż ich nie znam i mam gdzieś ich pomysły z OZE. Nie widzę też powodów dlaczego ja czy kasjerka z biedronki mamy dopłacać do czyjegoś prania czy mycia naczyń




> Wytłumacz mi, w którym miejscu ludzie których na to nie stać, lub nie mają warunków mają finansować tych którzy założą panele PV  za własne pieniądze ?


Bo ceny prądu dla nich muszą wzrosnąć, aby firmy  od przesyłu mogły zapłacić za drogi prąd z PV.
Odkupowanie drogiego prądu z PV po cenach nie rynkowych powoduje, że następni chętni chcą go produkować.
Przykład Niemiec świetnie to pokazuje. Oczywiście dzięki temu PKB wzrasta i niemieccy politycy mogą się chwalić jak to świetnie organizują swoje państwo. Problem w tym, że musi to kiedyś pierd*lnąć.




> Swoją drogą rozważamy taką inwestycję na bloku jako wspólnota mieszkaniowa,  więc nie rozumiem dlaczego taki przykład,


I jak zamierzasz to rozliczać? Sprawiedliwie czy według potrzeb?
Jak chcesz mieść samych wrogów w bloku, to załóż sobie panele.




> kamienice też nie będą przeszkodą o ile warunki techniczne na to pozwolą,


Kamienicą musiałby mieć w większości przypadków wymienione dachy, a raczej konstrukcję dachu i na ogół zgodę konserwatora zabytków. A o tym ostatnim nie ma mowy.




> to samo tyczy się domków jednorodzinnych. Będziesz miał obiekcje do sąsiada, że ma dach po stronie południowej albo, że u Ciebie drzewo rzuca cień  ?


Co robi sobie na dachu mój sąsiad to jego sprawa, o ile ja nie muszę się do tego dokładać.
Jakoś nie domagasz się dofinansowania klimatyzacji czy w ogóle ogrzewania. Czemu nie domagasz się dofinansowania kibli w mieszkaniach i domach.
Mnie na klimatyzację nie było i nie jest stać, więc jej nie mam, ale mimo ponad 30 st. upałów na zewnątrz mam w domu w tej chwili 19 st.




> Nie rozumiem Cię.


A dlaczegóż miałbyś rozumieć proste sprawy z zakresu podstaw ekonomii.



PS.
Mała porada dla wielbicieli OZE, może załóżcie sobie giełdę i będziecie prąd sprzedawać na tej giełdzie, wtedy nawet ja chętnie o was tę energię odkupię, bo pewnie byłaby po 2 no może 3 gr za kWh.

----------


## dendrytus



----------


## kasprzyk

> powiedz mi tylko kto zapłaci za różnicę między ceną 75 gr za 1 kWh z PV na moim dachu a 18 gr za 1 kWh z elektrowni węglowej?


Jeżeli płaciłbyś jako konsument 18gr za 1kWh - nie byłoby tematu. 

Dendrytus, Twoje wywody jak zwykle są wspaniałe  :wink: 

p.s. - poczytaj co to jest wspólnota mieszkaniowa, zanim będziesz udzielał rad o podstawach ekonomii.

----------


## imrahil

> Jeżeli płaciłbyś jako konsument 18gr za 1kWh - nie byłoby tematu.


temat jest, bo płacę w sumie w G11 opłat zmiennych za 1 kWh około 50 gr z VAT i opłatą dystrybucyjną. jeśli od Ciebie ktoś kupi 1 kWh za 65 czy 75 gr, to będę do tego musiał doliczyć opłatę dystrybucyjną i VAT. w sumie wyjdzie mi do zapłaty nie 50 gr, ale pewnie ponad 1 zł. czy tak nie jest? oczywiście nie cała energia zużyta przeze mnie będzie pochodziła z OZE, był nawet w ustawie limit mocy zapisany. ale to nie zmienia faktu, że cena za energię z PV jest nierynkowa.

wysoka stawka za 1 kWh i chęć zarabiania na tym niszczy ideę produkcji prądu głównie na własne potrzeby. ludzie będą przewymiarowywać instalacje i handlować po nierynkowych cenach.

----------


## dendrytus

> p.s. - poczytaj co to jest wspólnota mieszkaniowa, zanim będziesz udzielał rad o podstawach ekonomii.


Mam dwa mieszkania we wspólnotach, więc wiem co to za g*wniany twór.
Będziesz miał awantury, bo niektórzy będą prali w dzień bo np są emerytami, a inni po pracy kiedy PV już nie daje prądu. Jaki komunistyczny system rozdziału energii z PV zamierzasz wprowadzać.
Czyli nie korzystają z PV, ale muszą zapłacić drożej za prąd z sieci, bo mają PV.
Te podstawy ekonomi, których jak widać rozumiesz oznaczają, że nie korzystający z twoich PV ludzie np. Pierdziszewa Dolnego, będą się dokładać to twojego prądu. A w zasadzie zostaną okradzeni przez Janosika z pieniędzy, abyś ty mógł szpanować i mieć tańszą energię pod warunkiem, że będziesz prał i zmywał w ciągu dnia..

----------


## Sztywniak

kasprzyk : daj spokój, policz to sobie jeszcze raz ale bez marketingowca firmy XYZ i bez emocji. Chyba że masz sposób na zakup PV bez podatków "chroniących rynek niemiecki". Pisałeś coś o polskim producencie PV, proszę Cię ....
Chińczycy mają technologie tak bardzo dopracowaną i tak tanio produkują, że Unia zrobiła kupę co widać po działaniach :
- cła ochronne
- program z dofinansowaniami dla producentów PV., (dotychczas badania, projekty, prototypy finansowane były w 95%)
i tak to nic nie dało. Sprawdź sobie na stronach PARP i NCBR.

Osobną kwestią jest efektywność PV w Polsce, która w rekach marketingowców łamie wszelkie prawa fizyki.
Na szczęście coraz więcej osób zgłasza oszustwa do UOKiK. Mam nadzieje że za rynek PV też się zabiorą bo tylu oszukanych, chyba nigdzie nie ma.

@dendrytus pełen szacun za wiedzę. Kibicuję Polsce żeby nie dali się z pseudo CO2.

----------


## kasprzyk

> kasprzyk : daj spokój, policz to sobie jeszcze raz ale bez marketingowca firmy XYZ i bez emocji.


Ależ jakie emocje z mojej strony  :wink:  to dendrytus pisze o jakiś kiblach, że nie stać go na klimatyzację i marznie w domu przy 19 stopniach ale za to ma dwa mieszkania we wspólnocie - dobrze, że chociaż zrozumiał, że wspólnoty nie tworzy jedna osoba  :wink: 




> Chyba że masz sposób na zakup PV bez podatków "chroniących rynek niemiecki". Pisałeś coś o polskim producencie PV, proszę Cię ....


Nie - to nie mój wpis, pomyliłeś użytkownika, gdzieś mi się to także przewinęło.



> Na szczęście coraz więcej osób zgłasza oszustwa do UOKiK. Mam nadzieje że za rynek PV też się zabiorą bo tylu oszukanych, chyba nigdzie nie ma.


Co konkretnie masz na myśli - o jakich osobach oszukanych piszesz  ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Co konkretnie masz na myśli - o jakich osobach oszukanych piszesz  ?


Skoro to świetny biznes, to dlaczego potrzebujesz dofinansowania? 
Jakimś cudem nie potrzebowałeś dofinansowania ani do smartfona, ani laptopa.

http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-sloneczna/7646/kolejna-decyzja-brukseli-w-sprawie-cel-na-chinskie-panele-fotowoltaiczne
http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-sloneczna/11348/minimalna-cena-na-import-chinskich-paneli-fotowoltaicznych-bez-zmian
Gdyby nie cła, to PV byłoby tańsze i miałby większy sens i możliwe, że nie potrzebowałbyś moich pieniędzy.
Nie wiem tylko dlaczego chcesz być złodziejem i okradać kasjerki z biedronki.

PS.
A co do wspólnoty to niestety nie uda ci się, co jest akurat pozytywne z perspektywy kasjerki z biedronki.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ależ jakie emocje z mojej strony


Może podaj koszt instalacji PV w tej twojej wspólnocie, mam wrażenie że wiele osób chętnie się pośmieje.



PS.
Szkoda, że niektórzy wyłączają sobie czasami racjonalne myślenie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie - to nie mój wpis, pomyliłeś użytkownika, gdzieś mi się to także przewinęło.


a to przepraszam




> Co konkretnie masz na myśli - o jakich osobach oszukanych piszesz  ?


Oferta nie może wprowadzać w błąd. Poczytaj fora, jakie banialuki na temat efektywności piszą marketingowcy lub zmanipulowani klienci.
Wyniki mają jakby Polska leżała w strefie równikowej  :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sztywniak marketingowcy zawsze będą się przebijać w swoich opowiastkach w każdej dziedzinie. Połowa firm zajmujących się inteligentnymi instalacjami ma system który potrafi wszystko, a jedynym ograniczeniem jest ludzka wyobraźnia. W Polsce z 1 kW PV można realnie rocznie uzyskać około 950 kWh energii i jeśli ktoś wmawia klientowi że więcej to znaczy że jest marketingowcem  :smile:  Ta liczba oczywiście nie wystarcza żeby bez dotacji albo bez stawki wyższej niż 18gr instalacja się opłacała, więc jedynym optymalnym rozwiązaniem jest dostosować instalację do swoich potrzeb.

----------


## iF-Jimi

A jeśli ktoś robi projekt instalacji na profesjonalnym oprogramowaniu to nie da się klientowi wcisnąć kitu bo program ci w miarę dokładnie obliczy ile w danym miejscu wyprodukujesz energii.

----------


## kasprzyk

> a to przepraszam
> 
> 
> 
> Oferta nie może wprowadzać w błąd. Poczytaj fora, jakie banialuki na temat efektywności piszą marketingowcy lub zmanipulowani klienci.
> Wyniki mają jakby Polska leżała w strefie równikowej


Ciężko jest mi się odnieść do Twojego wpisu - w moim środowisku słyszę o możliwych do uzyskania z 1kW PV około 950kWh w skali roku - czy jest to realne czy fikcja - nie wiem.
Tak na prawdę wszystko zależy od pogody - około tygodnia temu mieliśmy rozstawiony zestaw 2kW, w godzinach 8-17 inwerter zarejestrował 6,5kWh wyprodukowanej energii - jednak pogoda była w kratkę, można by przyjąć pół na pół. Kiedy słońce było całkowicie zasłonięte chmurami, produkcja nie spadała poniżej 150W.
Realnie patrząc w obecnych warunkach przy bezchmurnym niebie dziennie powinno się udać wyprodukować min. 10kWh - na miesiąc 310 - ładny wynik - jednak to tylko teoria. Według wyliczeń programu Sunny Design SMA, zestaw o którym piszę, rocznie powinien wyprodukować 2100kWh - wychodzi 5,7kWh dziennie - oczywiście w zimie produkcja będzie znikoma, pytanie czy "nadrobią" to dni słoneczne.

----------


## Sztywniak

poszukaj opracowań naukowych a nie bełkotu marketingowego. Ja rozeznawałem temat to w pewnym momencie miałem wątpliwości czy mój Excel dobrze liczy ponieważ marketingowcy podawali całkiem inne wyniki niż mi wychodziły. Po czasie wiem że mój Excel na pewno dobrze liczy tylko niektórzy ludzie wprowadzają w błąd. W naszej lokalizacji taka inwestycja jest na dzień dzisiejszy nieopłacalna.

----------


## dendrytus

> W naszej lokalizacji taka inwestycja jest na dzień dzisiejszy nieopłacalna.


Jak to nie opłacalane? Przecież jak ty dopłacisz 50 gr, ja dopłacę 50 gr i kasjerka z biedronki da 50 gr za każdą kWh z PV.
Ważne jest, aby kradzież miała jakąś pseudo moralną teorię i nie nazwywała się wprost kradzieżą.
Tak samo jest dzisiaj z komuchami chodzącymi do kościoła. Wystarczy, że pójdą do kościoła i nagle w cudowny sposób stają się prawicowcami.

----------


## Sztywniak

100% racji

----------


## kasprzyk

> poszukaj opracowań naukowych a nie bełkotu marketingowego. Ja rozeznawałem temat to w pewnym momencie miałem wątpliwości czy mój Excel dobrze liczy ponieważ marketingowcy podawali całkiem inne wyniki niż mi wychodziły. Po czasie wiem że mój Excel na pewno dobrze liczy tylko niektórzy ludzie wprowadzają w błąd. W naszej lokalizacji taka inwestycja jest na dzień dzisiejszy nieopłacalna.


Kolego Sztywniak - rozumiem odpowiedzi kolegi Dendrytus które jednym "uchem się wpuszcza, drugim wypuszcza" - ale kolegi nie poznaję  :wink: 
Nie wiem dlaczego masz takie negatywne podejście do paneli PV, kiedy w wielu innych tematach wypowiadasz się z dużym wyczuciem i profesjonalizmem - te panele to jakiś zabobon czy co  :wink: 

Panowie niedowiarkowie  zapraszam do dyskusji i podtrzymania swoich tez, do wątku, który otworzyłem dla Was:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...406&highlight=
Może zainteresowani tym wątkiem będą także użytkownicy elektrody.

----------


## dendrytus

> Panowie niedowiarkowie  zapraszam do dyskusji


Skoro to taki biznes to sobie to załóż, tylko nie każ mi dopłacać do tych swoich pomysłów.
Chcesz sprzedawać prąd z PV to sprzedawaj, ale na NORMALNYCH warunkach, a nie na jakiś wydumanych stawkach.
Skoro to taki świetny biznes, to po co ci do niego wspólnota? Weź kredyt i zarabiaj. Po co ci wspólnicy?
Chętnie się też dowiem kiedy to Google, Apple czy BMW wzięło dotacje.

Chcesz okraść innych, to okradaj.

PS.
Gdyby PV dawały pieniądze, to nie braliby się za ich montaż gołodupcy, tylko goście z workami pieniędzy.

PS2.
Miałeś się pochwalić ile kasy chcesz umoczyć.

PS3 
Znalazłem zestaw z ceną za 2kW PV
*Cena 14296 zł netto z Vat 8%*
To ile lat będę potrzebował, aby przy stawce 75gr ta inwestycja mi się zwróciła?
A mówimy tu o gównianych 2 kW, dla których potrzeba AŻ 15 m2 powierzchni

PS4.
Jedyny sens jaki widzę w montażu tych paneli PV, jest wtedy gdy to ty go sprowadzisz i zainstalujesz jako firma lub zrobi to firma twojego kolegi. Wtedy faktycznie jest sens i zarobek

----------


## mitch

> wysoka stawka za 1 kWh i chęć zarabiania na tym niszczy ideę produkcji prądu głównie na własne potrzeby. ludzie będą przewymiarowywać instalacje i handlować po nierynkowych cenach.


Nie będą. Nowa instalacja PV do 10 kWp, zamontowana przez legalną firmę nie jest sposobem na zarabianie pieniędzy. Nawet ze stawką 65 gr/kWh (bo 75 jest tylko do 3 kWp). Co innego jeśli chodzi o PV z odzysku z własną robocizną. Ale, nadal wtedy mamy max 65 groszy i tylko do 10 kWp. Jeśli ktoś widzi w tym sposób na dodatkową pensję, to obawiam się, że gdzieś się pomylił w obliczeniach  :wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o dofinansowania, to trzeba pamiętać o tym, że w takim przypadku cena za kWh będzie równa 100% średniej ceny energii. Czyli też żaden biznes.

Czyli wracamy do tego, że prosument ma produkować energię z myślą o sobie, o obniżeniu własnych rachunków za prąd, a nie z myślą o zarabianiu. O co więc chodzi?

 Że dotacje to zło? No tak. I co z tego, skoro już są. A jeśli są, to nie będzie można skorzystać z taryf FiT, więc argument o krociowych zyskach upada (bo jakieś 16-20 gr minus podatek, a nie 65 groszy). Na dokładkę, dotacja 40% to realnie 27%.

A bez dotacji? To 75 groszy tylko za instalację 3 kWp, więc tej sprzedanej, nie wykorzystanej przez dom energii to naprawdę będzie maaaasa kasy (to była ironia, dla tych niekumatych). 65 groszy za instalację do 10 kWp - uuuuu, tutaj to już jak nic na miesięczne wakacje na Hawaje będzie (tak, też ironia).

Cały problem polega na tym, że część ludzi święcie wierzy w wyssane z palca argumenty koncernów energetycznych. Tak dalece wierzy, że nie pokusili się oni samodzielnie pomyśleć. Nie płacimy tak dużo za prąd przez prosumentów. Na litość boską, ustawa o OZE w części dotyczącej cen dla prosumentów wejdzie dopiero od 1.01.2016 roku. Prosumenci dostają 14 groszy za 1 kWh (sic!) Teraz za to dopłacamy do koncernów, m.in. za "ich" oszukańcze i złodziejskie OZE. Czyli współspalanie, za które zapłaciliśmy już nawet nie setki milionów, a kilka miliardów złotych. Płacimy za naszą pożal się boże elektrownię jądrową, na pensje zarządu po 100 tys. Dopłacamy za górnictwo.

No, ale to wszystko przecież wina tych prosumentów.. Byli żydzi, byli cykliści i masoni. Teraz są prosumenci. Ręce opadają.

Reasumując: PV się opłaca. Ale dla tych, co chcą zmniejszyć sobie rachunki za prąd, a nie dla tych co chcą zarabiać. PV nie opłaca się jeszcze komuś. Politykom (którzy zasiadają w radach nadzorczych koncernów energetycznych) oraz BigEnergy. Dlatego tak z tym walczą.

Tak więc, o czym właściwie jest dyskusja? Bo PC + PV to doskonałe połączenie.

PS. Imrahil, ja nie do Ciebie piłem. Tak ogólnie napisałem.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Kolego Sztywniak - rozumiem odpowiedzi kolegi Dendrytus które jednym "uchem się wpuszcza, drugim wypuszcza" - ale kolegi nie poznaję 
> Nie wiem dlaczego masz takie negatywne podejście do paneli PV, kiedy w wielu innych tematach wypowiadasz się z dużym wyczuciem i profesjonalizmem - te panele to jakiś zabobon czy co 
> 
> Panowie niedowiarkowie  zapraszam do dyskusji i podtrzymania swoich tez, do wątku, który otworzyłem dla Was:
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...406&highlight=
> Może zainteresowani tym wątkiem będą także użytkownicy elektrody.


Tylko po co?
W sieci jest pełno rzetelnych opracowań o PV. Nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru naparzać się z marketingowcami lub komentarzami za 50 gr. 
Kto chce ten sobie znajdzie. Ja tylko chciałbym uczulić forumowiczów w tym temacie, bo sieć jest pełna mitów. (Jak w każdym wątku na tego typu forach)

EDIT : Po przeczytaniu propagandy opartej o niedomówienia , którą prowadzisz w wątku na elektrodzie czuję się rozczarowany. Ja nigdzie nie twierdziłem , że nie jest możliwe uzyskanie 950kWh rocznie z 1kW paneli. Zaproś do siebie marketingowca firmy montującej PV, to usłyszysz teorie łamiące prawa fizyki i cudowne dofinansowania z super niskim kredytem(kolejny wałek).

Gdybyś chciał być rzetelny to zapytałbyś jeszcze :
- jakie były koszty instalacji PV
- jakie były koszty przeróbek obecnej instalacji elektrycznej
- jakie były koszty wymiany wyposażenia domu
- jaki jest rygor harmonogramu używania urządzeń o dużym poborze i co będzie jeśli mieszkańcy nie będą się do niego stosowali
- jakich urządzeń używa się w tym domu
- kto wykonywał instalację i dla kogo była robiona
- jakie będą koszty utrzymania dla Kowalskiego (czy Kowalski musi robić doktorat)

Oczywiście ja sam mógłbym wskazać instalację znajomego (specjalisty od PV) , która mogłaby znaleźć się jako idealny wzorzec do materiałów marketingowych.
Po pierwsze nikt inny niż specjalista z branży nie wykona tego tak tanio (dla siebie bo nie płaci sobie za usługi, tani materiał itd..)
Po drugie ja nie mam zamiaru się przejmować tym co i kiedy mogę włączać bo zaoszczędzę za każdym razem jakąś część grosza.
Zgadzam się z dendrytus-em , że dopóki nie znikną cła zaporowe to ekonomia rozwiązania jest wątpliwa. Dofinansowania to inny temat bo więcej niż zyska beneficjent zgarną banki(kredyt), sprzedawcy (przez dofinansowania ceny poszły w górę)

Nie jestem specjalistą w branży PV ale po wykonaniu projektu przez firmę od PV i chłodnej kalkulacji nie widzę zysku z tej inwestycji, nawet długofalowego.

----------


## dendrytus

> Reasumując: PV się opłaca.


Jutro kupuję 100 ton węgla, od wtorku ogrzewanie i ciepłą wodę mam za darmo.




> Dofinansowania to inny temat bo więcej niż zyska beneficjent zgarną banki(kredyt), sprzedawcy (przez dofinansowania ceny poszły w górę)


Zapomniałeś, że będzie trzeba zatrudnić kolejne kilka tysięcy urzędników, którzy będą sprawdzać, opiniować, certyfikować i kontrolować PV.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zapomniałeś, że będzie trzeba zatrudnić kolejne kilka tysięcy urzędników, którzy będą sprawdzać, opiniować, certyfikować i kontrolować PV.


kontrolerów , którzy przyjdą po 3 latach i stwierdzą że panele są źle zamontowane i zabiorą Ci 40% dofinansowania, z którego w sumie otrzymałeś 27% , plus do tego doliczą odsetki za 3 lata i zakaz wsparcia unijnego przez 5 lat  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> kontrolerów , którzy przyjdą po 3 latach i stwierdzą że panele są źle zamontowane


Aż takim optymistą bym nie był. Zakwestionowanie sposobu montażu oznaczałby że mają wiedzę techniczną i nie zostali zatrudnieni tradycyjnie po znajomości.
Prędzej przyczepią się do czarnego koloru długopisu na dokumentach, złego koloru pieczątki lub spóźnienia się 2 dni z przeglądem obowiązkowym.

----------


## stkop

Ktoś "uwierzył" w inwestycję w panele... no ale chciał jakoś merytorycznie opisać wszelkie aspekty formalno-prawne przedsięwzięcia made in polandia włącznie z odczytem i próbą interpretacji ustawy i przepisów... wnioski są tak pogmatwane, że oddają je słowa "nikt nic nie wie chyba, że ten co ma wiedzieć", jak ktoś ma chwilę i jest ciekawy to analiza jest tutaj:
http://solarmoney.blogspot.com/

----------


## kasprzyk

> EDIT : Po przeczytaniu propagandy opartej o niedomówienia , którą prowadzisz w wątku na elektrodzie czuję się rozczarowany. Ja nigdzie nie twierdziłem , że nie jest możliwe uzyskanie 950kWh rocznie z 1kW paneli. Zaproś do siebie marketingowca firmy montującej PV, to usłyszysz teorie łamiące prawa fizyki i cudowne dofinansowania z super niskim kredytem(kolejny wałek).


Sorry - propaganda, niedomówienie ...?  
Przypomnę Tobie, kto mi zarzucił "bełkot marketingowy" jak to nazwałeś, kiedy czysto technicznie wypowiedziałem się w ten sposób cyt.: 
_Ciężko jest mi się odnieść do Twojego wpisu - w moim środowisku słyszę o możliwych do uzyskania z 1kW PV około 950kWh w skali roku - czy jest to realne czy fikcja - nie wiem.
Tak na prawdę wszystko zależy od pogody - około tygodnia temu mieliśmy rozstawiony zestaw 2kW, w godzinach 8-17 inwerter zarejestrował 6,5kWh wyprodukowanej energii - jednak pogoda była w kratkę, można by przyjąć pół na pół. Kiedy słońce było całkowicie zasłonięte chmurami, produkcja nie spadała poniżej 150W.
Realnie patrząc w obecnych warunkach przy bezchmurnym niebie dziennie powinno się udać wyprodukować min. 10kWh - na miesiąc 310 - ładny wynik - jednak to tylko teoria. Według wyliczeń programu Sunny Design SMA, zestaw o którym piszę, rocznie powinien wyprodukować 2100kWh - wychodzi 5,7kWh dziennie - oczywiście w zimie produkcja będzie znikoma, pytanie czy "nadrobią" to dni słoneczne._ 
Twoja bezpośrednia odpowiedź pod tym wpisem:
_poszukaj opracowań naukowych a nie bełkotu marketingowego. Ja rozeznawałem temat to w pewnym momencie miałem wątpliwości czy mój Excel dobrze liczy ponieważ marketingowcy podawali całkiem inne wyniki niż mi wychodziły. Po czasie wiem że mój Excel na pewno dobrze liczy tylko niektórzy ludzie wprowadzają w błąd. W naszej lokalizacji taka inwestycja jest na dzień dzisiejszy nieopłacalna. 
_
Tak wiec o jaką propagandę chodzi, bo nie bardzo widzę winę po mojej stronie, może tylko ja odczułem Twoją odpowiedź jako zaprzeczenie mojego postu i się faktycznie mylę, ale treść Twojej wypowiedzi raczej nie pozostawia złudzeń, że jest inaczej... 
pzdr

----------


## mitch

Ja nie bardzo rozumiem, o co jest spór. Przecież istnieje strona z monitoringiem kilkudziesięciu instalacji w polsce, są statystyki, można sobie wybrać moc paneli i analizować do woli pracę prawdziwych instalacji. Są podane fakty czarno na białym, bez jakiś teoretycznych rozważań o marketingu. Może czas olać "wydajemisię" i zobaczyć jak jest naprawdę? A jest dobrze. 

Jak ktoś chce mieć dobrze, to będzie miał. A jak ktoś za wszelką cenę chce udowodnić, że będzie źle, to... też się da. Ale po co? Żeby sobie na złość zrobić? Nie ogarniam tego. Nie lepiej zrobić dobrze? No chyba, że chodzi o starą dobrą zasadę, że jak fakty nam nie pasują, to tym gorzej dla faktów  :wink:  Ale w takim razie nie ma o czym rozmawiać.

A co do kredytu. Tak, kredyt z Prosumenta jest jednym z najtańszych na rynku. Niezależnie, czy mówimy o procentach czy o kwotach do zapłaty przez konsumenta. To nie wałek, a rzeczywistość  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> _Tak na prawdę wszystko zależy od pogody - około tygodnia temu mieliśmy rozstawiony zestaw 2kW, w godzinach 8-17 inwerter zarejestrował 6,5kWh wyprodukowanej energii - jednak pogoda była w kratkę, można by przyjąć pół na pół. Kiedy słońce było całkowicie zasłonięte chmurami, produkcja nie spadała poniżej 150W._


Czyli chcesz wydać 15 tys złoty, aby wygenerować dziennie prądu za 3,25 zł w super warunkach pogodowych ? Moje gratulacje.
Podesłać ci instrukcję obsługi kalkulatora wbudowanego w windowsa?

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czyli chcesz wydać 15 tys złoty, aby wygenerować dziennie prądu za 3,25 zł w super warunkach pogodowych ? Moje gratulacje.
> Podesłać ci instrukcję obsługi kalkulatora wbudowanego w windowsa?


Chłopie, co Ty się tyle produkujesz - napisałem już wyżej, jakie mam podejście do Twoich wypowiedzi, zwróć uwagę, że nie odpisuje już na Twoje banialuki  :wink: 
Nieustannie zmieniasz posty, sam sobie zaprzeczasz nawet w jednym wątku, wypisujesz herezje głupsze niż wątek rozpuszczonej mgły w katastrofie smoleńskiej - daj już sobie spokój, lub weź przeanalizuj swoje wypowiedzi jeszcze raz, zwróć uwagę jakie przykłady podajesz i bądź konsekwentny w tym co piszesz - bo z tego często masło maślane wychodzi, i to nie tyczy się tylko tego tematu. 
Bez odbioru  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Chłopie, co Ty się tyle produkujesz - napisałem już wyżej, jakie mam podejście do Twoich wypowiedzi, zwróć uwagę, że nie odpisuje już na Twoje banialuki


Nie dyskutuję z tobą, bo nie mam o czym. Piszę to dla członków twojej wspólnoty.




> Nieustannie zmieniasz posty,


Od zawsze to robię, ale nie zmienia to treści merytorycznej. Na ogół rozszerzam myśli i poprawiam błędy składniowe i ortograficzne.




> raz, zwróć uwagę jakie przykłady podajesz i bądź konsekwentny w tym co piszesz - bo z tego często masło maślane wychodzi, i to nie tyczy się tylko tego tematu. Bez odbioru


Powtórzę jeszcze raz: Chcesz wydać 15 tys złoty na PV o g*wnianej mocy 2kW , aby wygenerować dziennie prądu za 3,25 zł w super warunkach pogodowych?

Kalkulator w windowsie znajdziesz:
START>Wszystkie programy>Akcesoria>kalkulator.
W nowszych wersjach wystarczy w szukajkę windowsa wpisać kal

PS.
Wróć na elektrodę do towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji i tam głoś swoje poglądy.
(to dopisałem, bo znowu będzie, że modyfikuję posty).

----------


## dendrytus

Tu dwa takie tematy potwierdzające moje zdanie 
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2400105-630.html
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3031506-30.html

W wyliczeniach zapominają odjąć od stawek zakupu prądu z PV podatek 18%, co w przypadku stawki 75 gr. daje 61,5 gr.

PS.
Napisałem post pod postem, bo znowu zarzucono by mi, że zmienia treść postu.

----------


## asolt

> Tu dwa takie tematy potwierdzające moje zdanie 
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2400105-630.html
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3031506-30.html
> 
> W wyliczeniach zapominają odjąć od stawek zakupu prądu z PV podatek 18%, co w przypadku stawki 75 gr. daje 61,5 gr.
> 
> PS.
> Napisałem post pod postem, bo znowu zarzucono by mi, że zmienia treść postu.


Masz całkowitą rację, równie nieopłacalne co panel PV są kolektory termiczne i pompy powietrzne CWU. Bez dotacji te trzy OZE sa tylko bajerem(?) ekologicznym.

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz całkowitą rację, równie nieopłacalne co panel PV są *kolektory termiczne* i pompy powietrzne CWU. Bez dotacji te trzy OZE sa tylko bajerem(?) ekologicznym.


Mi wyszło, że kolektory termiczne się opłacą, ale tylko dlatego, że nie musiałem stosować certyfikowanych urządzeń pod kredyt i zrobiłem je za własne pieniądze w pewnym sensie gospodarczym sposobem.

----------


## asolt

> Mi wyszło, że kolektory termiczne się opłacą, ale tylko dlatego, że nie musiałem stosować certyfikowanych urządzeń pod kredyt i zrobiłem je za własne pieniądze w pewnym sensie gospodarczym sposobem.


Moze wyłaczmy własną produkcję, jest to mały wycinek rynku i dotyczy to tylko nielicznych. Własnoreczne wykonywanie róznych urządzen i instalacji nie jest powszechne, tak jak powszechnym nie jest wykonywanie ich za własne a nie pozyczaone pieniadze. Kazdy przypadek jest inny, ale raczej dyskusja dotyczy opłacalnosci instalacji wykonywanych przez firmy i za kredyt

----------


## dendrytus

> Moze wyłaczmy własną produkcję,


Nie do końca mi o to chodziło.




> Kazdy przypadek jest inny, ale raczej dyskusja dotyczy opłacalnosci instalacji wykonywanych przez firmy i za kredyt


A to się nie opłaca.
Mi bodajże wyszło, że z dofinansowaniem, pierdyliardem papierków i kupą zmarnowanego czasu zarobiłbym góra 2 tys. Dlatego uznałem, że taniej i prościej jest zrobić za gotówkę na firmowym sprzęcie, ale bez certyfikatów potrzebnych do dofinansowania.

Oczywiście gdyby nie było dofinansowania, to zarówno to co kupiłem jak i ten certyfikowany sprzęt byłby sporo tańszy.

----------


## Sztywniak

kasprzyk: z całym szacunkiem, doliczyłeś się już prawdy?

----------


## kasprzyk

> kasprzyk: z całym szacunkiem, doliczyłeś się już prawdy?


Sztywniak  - ale z całym szacunkiem - jakiej ? 
To że 1kW PV może wyprodukować 970kWh rocznie - się nie zmieniło, to że ustawę cały czas modyfikują czego swoje niezadowolenie wyraziłem w poście 12 stym tego wątku - też chyba nie podlega dyskusji.
przypomnę:
_Dendrytus - nie chodzi mi o żadne dofinansowanie - nie wspomniałem o tym.
Ta forma nie jest zresztą opłacalna albo inaczej - nie przyniesie zainteresowanemu zysków, a raczej odwrotnie to on będzie później wspomagał szarych obywateli RP - w których imieniu teraz stajesz.
Nie wiem jak w tej chwili, ale do tej pory korzystając z dofinansowania (w tym roku 40%) miałeś gwarantowaną stawkę za kWh 22gr - w perspektywie czasu to wielkie g... jest. Dlatego lepiej kupować za własne pieniądze i odsprzedawać za 75gr (przy mocach do 3kW) - niestety cały czas "pracują" nad tym, żeby tą stawkę uciąć,  do tego starają się skomplikować procedury zgłoszeń i rozliczeń do tego stopnia, że można to już przyrównać do filmu Alternatywy 4 ._ 

Dlatego o "prawdzie" jak to nazwałeś możemy rozmawiać po nowym roku, po kilku miesiącach funkcjonowania ustawy.
pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> _ Dlatego lepiej kupować za własne pieniądze i odsprzedawać za 75gr (przy mocach do 3kW) - niestety cały czas "pracują" nad tym, żeby tą stawkę uciąć,_


Może kup sobie kalkulator. 

Chcesz sobie produkować energię, to ja sobie produkuj. Chcesz ją sprzedawać po 75 gr czy 30 zł za kWh to sobie ją sprzedawaj, ale prywatnie i nie mieszaj mnie ani sprzedawczyni z biedronki do swoich wątpliwej jakość pomysłów.

Ciekawe dlaczego nie jesteś za wprowadzaniem cen minimalnych na używane samochody. Np. roczna utrata wartości nie mogłaby przekroczyć 5% wartości nowego. Wiesz jakby to naknociłoby to sprzedaż nowych samochodów i ile miejsc pracy by powstało, a do tego jak bogate mailibyśmy społeczeństwo.?

----------


## Przewas

> Może kup sobie kalkulator. 
> 
> Chcesz sobie produkować energię, to ja sobie produkuj. Chcesz ją sprzedawać po 75 gr czy 30 zł za kWh to sobie ją sprzedawaj, ale prywatnie i nie mieszaj mnie ani sprzedawczyni z biedronki do swoich wątpliwej jakość pomysłów.
> 
> Ciekawe dlaczego nie jesteś za wprowadzaniem cen minimalnych na używane samochody. Np. roczna utrata wartości nie mogłaby przekroczyć 5% wartości nowego. Wiesz jakby to naknociłoby to sprzedaż nowych samochodów i ile miejsc pracy by powstało, a do tego jak bogate mailibyśmy społeczeństwo.?


Zamieszany już jesteś i to na dużo większa skalę. Koszt realny wyprodukowania energii z węgla jest dużo wyższy niż to co Cię kasuje ZE. Dopłacasz dotując górnictwo, ich rozpasiony system emerytalny kolejne umorzenia zaległości ZUS itd itd.

Dużo gorsze jest jednak to, że myślisz dokładnie tak, jak chcą duzi producenci energii. Poczytaj o kosztach systemu wsparcia dla prosumentów i tego jak to się ma do obecnych kosztów, które ponosisz nawet o tym nie wiedząc. Polityka informacyjna w tym zakresie ma cel spowodować dokładnie takie a nie inne myślenie. Ty masz myśleć że podwyżka cena energii , którą Ci podniosą od stycznia, to wlaśnie z winy sąsiada który "Twoim kosztem" założył sobie PV.

Zupełnie innym aspektem jest tak super atrakcyjna cena sprzedaży która tak Cię bulwersuje. Zauważ, że ta cena jest ceną stała na 15 lat. Licząc tylko samym wskaźnikiem celu inflacyjnego RPP = 2,5%, to 15 latach cena energii będzie ok 50 % wyższa, a kowalski nadal będzie ją sprzedawał po 65 gr, produkując ją poniżej ceny za którą Ty kupujesz od operatora. Mówimy tylko o 2,5% wzroście rocznym, a dotychczas ten wzrost był dużo wyższy i dużo wyższy będzie (wymagane nowe inwestycje w moce wytwórcze, modernizacja zabytkowych sieci przesyłowych no i w końcu nasz ukochany węgiel)

Tak na marginesie - szacowany koszt OZE dla Kowalskiego  to ok 2% kosztów całego systemu wsparcia. Reszta trafia do dużych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Zamieszany już jesteś i to na dużo większa skalę. Koszt realny wyprodukowania energii z węgla jest dużo wyższy niż to co Cię kasuje ZE. Dopłacasz dotując górnictwo, ich rozpasiony system emerytalny kolejne umorzenia zaległości ZUS itd itd.


 :big lol: 




> to 15 latach cena energii będzie ok 50 % wyższa,


Dzięki za info. Jutro kupuje akcje firm energetycznych.




> a kowalski nadal będzie ją sprzedawał po 65 gr, produkując ją poniżej ceny za którą Ty kupujesz od operatora.


Skoro jest głupi i będzie dokładał do interesu, to jego problem
Może kup sobie kalkulator.




> Mówimy tylko o 2,5% wzroście rocznym, a dotychczas ten wzrost był dużo wyższy i dużo wyższy będzie (wymagane nowe inwestycje w moce wytwórcze, modernizacja zabytkowych sieci przesyłowych no i w końcu nasz ukochany węgiel)


A no tak jak będą PV, to nie trzeba będzie wymieniać sieci przesyłowych.




> Tak na marginesie - szacowany koszt OZE dla Kowalskiego  to ok 2% kosztów całego systemu wsparcia. Reszta trafia do dużych.


Jestem przeciwnikiem jakiegokolwiek wsparcia.

----------


## Przewas

> Dzięki za info. Jutro kupuje akcje firm energetycznych.


Gratuluję zmysłu do inwestycji. Inwestowanie na stopie = inflacji Cię kręci? Pomyśl trochę albo użyj ulubionego kalkulatora





> Skoro jest głupi i będzie dokładał do interesu, to jego problem
> Może kup sobie kalkulator.


Po prostu inwestycję rozpatruje w dłuższym okresie niż rok. Jeżeli kogoś stopa zwrotu z PV interesuje to montuj. Jeżeli ktoś ma bardziej dochodowy biznes to w to nie idzie.




> A no tak jak będą PV, to nie trzeba będzie wymieniać sieci przesyłowych.


Ignorant czy idiota?




> Jestem przeciwnikiem jakiegokolwiek wsparcia.


Na szczęście Ciebie nikt o zdanie nie pyta. A wsparcia dla prosumenta praktycznie nie ma. Zakładając 3kW na dom, w bilansie rocznym nie dostaniesz nic, zapłacisz tylko opłaty przesyłowe. Zakład energetyczny Twoją energię, bez strat przesyłu, sprzeda Twojemu sąsiadowi  i doliczy mu za przesył.

No chyba, że założysz PV na domu na którym nikt nie mieszka. Wtedy kokosy.

Tak uwielbiany przez Ciebie kalkulator pozwoliłby Ci samemu dojśc do tych wniosków. No chyba  ze nie umiesz.... to jest jeszcze help

----------


## kasprzyk

> Ignorant czy idiota?


Pytanie retoryczne - nie wdawaj się z nim w dyskusję, bo to nie ma sensu.

----------


## Sztywniak

Panowie. Dyskutujemy na argumenty czy obrzucamy się błotem ?
@kasprzyk: widziałeś instalację u przeciętnego Kowalskiego , która się bilansuje ? Masz jakieś wyliczenia ?

----------


## kasprzyk

Sztywniak - ale o co Ci chodzi ? Napisałem wszystko w poście wyżej, jeżeli interesują Cię szczegóły - wejdź na elektrodę - dział Energetyka odnawialna, poczytaj opinie osób które od wielu lat użytkują instalację PV off grid, oraz tych którzy zakupili lub są przed kupnem - także czekają za finalnymi ustaleniami w ustawie OZE.
Dlatego co chcesz teraz wyliczać ? 

Co do obrzucania błotem - kto zaczął to robić i nadal jest prowokatorem, kto w wielu wątkach zachowuje się jak Macierewicz i Niesiołowski razem wzięci  ?

----------


## Przewas

> Panowie. Dyskutujemy na argumenty czy obrzucamy się błotem ?
> @kasprzyk: widziałeś instalację u przeciętnego Kowalskiego , która się bilansuje ? Masz jakieś wyliczenia ?


Bilansuje na jakim poziomie? Im mniejsza tym więcej zużyjesz na własne potrzeby. Wszystkie dodatkowe urządzenia typu bufor ciepła, zasobnik CWU , które jesteś w stanie włączyć w momencie produkcji, że współczynnik samokonsumpcji możesz podciągnąć w górę. W sezonie wrzesień-kwiecień, zużywam praktycznie całą PV. Później tylko CWU, jakaś zmywarka, suszarka do prania , reszta do sieci

----------


## Sztywniak

> Sztywniak - ale o co Ci chodzi ? Napisałem wszystko w poście wyżej, jeżeli interesują Cię szczegóły - wejdź na elektrodę - dział Energetyka odnawialna, poczytaj opinie osób które od wielu lat użytkują instalację PV off grid, oraz tych którzy zakupili lub są przed kupnem - także czekają za finalnymi ustaleniami w ustawie OZE.
> Dlatego co chcesz teraz wyliczać ? 
> 
> Co do obrzucania błotem - kto zaczął to robić i nadal jest prowokatorem, kto w wielu wątkach zachowuje się jak Macierewicz i Niesiołowski razem wzięci  ?


ale mnie nie chodzi o instalacje robione przez profesjonalistów dla siebie tylko dla Kowalskich.
Nie chciałbym żeby ktoś odniósł wrażenie, że zamówi w jakiejś firmie instalacje i zacznie na tym zbijać kokosy, a to z Waszych postów wynika. Osobiście uważam , że trzeba rzetelnie informować o kosztach całkowitych i przychodach.

----------


## Przewas

> ale mnie nie chodzi o instalacje robione przez profesjonalistów dla siebie tylko dla Kowalskich.
> Nie chciałbym żeby ktoś odniósł wrażenie, że zamówi w jakiejś firmie instalacje i zacznie na tym zbijać kokosy, a to z Waszych postów wynika. Osobiście uważam , że trzeba rzetelnie informować o kosztach całkowitych i przychodach.


O kokosach zapomnij. Czy to w OZE w dużym wydaniu czy w małym. W małym stopa zwrotu zależy od profilu zużycia prądu w domu. Im więcej energii z V zużyjesz u siebie, tym stopa zwrotu krótsza.

Zakładając dom o zużyciu 200kWh/mc i PV o  mocy 3kW i 30% zuzyciu energii z PV dostaniesz:

Wpływy z FIT (360kWh) : 230 PLN/rk
Rachunek za prąd (opłata dystrybucyjna 1680 kWh): - 588 
Saldo: - 354  PLN rocznie

bez PV zapłacisz :
-2400kWh*0,70 PLN: -1680 PLN

Z instalacją jesteś 1326 PLN rocznie do przodu. Im więcej zużyjesz na własne potrzeby tym lepiej. 

Koszt? różnie. Bez prosumenta ok 15-17 tys PLN

----------


## Sztywniak

Przewas : w przypadku Kowalskiego trzeba jeszcze doliczyć eksploatacyjne koszty obsługi  oraz pogwarancyjne, których On sam nie wykona. To sporo pieniędzy. 
Co najmniej 2 razy w miesiącu spotykam Kowalskiego, który nasłucha się głupot , których jeszcze nie rozumie ,łazi i z całym przekonaniem opowiada jak to będzie na tym zarabiał.
Oczywiście przy dofinansowaniu 80% koszty się wrócą i nawet zarobi, tylko że nie na produkcji energii, tylko na dofinansowaniu  :wink: 
Ja uważam , że to jest chore. Lepiej by było zlikwidować dofinansowania i zaporowe cła, co powoduje ogromny koszt instalacji. Wtedy dopiero zacznie się wydajna produkcja z PV, bo będzie w tym interes. Porównanie cen paneli w Chinach i u nas niech każdy sam sobie zrobi.

----------


## Przewas

Problem nie jest w Chinach tylko w pazernosci  polskich firm, które odbijają sobie słaby okres "bo jest dotacja" cena paneli chińskich dobrej jakości i zachodnich jest zbliżona. Najdroższe są oczywiście produkowane w PŁ  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

> ale mnie nie chodzi o instalacje robione przez profesjonalistów dla siebie tylko dla Kowalskich.
> Nie chciałbym żeby ktoś odniósł wrażenie, że zamówi w jakiejś firmie instalacje i zacznie na tym zbijać kokosy, a to z Waszych postów wynika. Osobiście uważam , że trzeba rzetelnie informować o kosztach całkowitych i przychodach.


Kolego, zarzucasz mi ponownie iż z moich postów wynika, że można zbijać na tym kokosy - w którym miejscu tak napisałem ? 
Jako firma (na forum jestem jako osoba prywatna, nie jestem właścicielem - o tym już wiesz) nie sprzedaliśmy żadnego zestawu - pomimo, że jest dość duże zainteresowanie - a to dla tego, że o wszystkich faktach informujemy naszych klientów - rzetelnie - tak jak właśnie Ty to widzisz. Są osoby, które krótko po pierwszych pracach nad ustawą OZE zaczęły do Nas uderzać właśnie po te instalacje - jednak do tej pory czekają na "zielone światło".




> Przewas : w przypadku Kowalskiego trzeba jeszcze doliczyć eksploatacyjne koszty obsługi  oraz pogwarancyjne, których On sam nie wykona. To sporo pieniędzy. 
> Co najmniej 2 razy w miesiącu spotykam Kowalskiego, który nasłucha się głupot , których jeszcze nie rozumie ,łazi i z całym przekonaniem opowiada jak to będzie na tym zarabiał.
> Oczywiście przy dofinansowaniu 80% koszty się wrócą i nawet zarobi, tylko że nie na produkcji energii, tylko na dofinansowaniu 
> Ja uważam , że to jest chore. Lepiej by było zlikwidować dofinansowania i zaporowe cła, co powoduje ogromny koszt instalacji. Wtedy dopiero zacznie się wydajna produkcja z PV, bo będzie w tym interes. Porównanie cen paneli w Chinach i u nas niech każdy sam sobie zrobi.


O jakich kosztach eksploatacyjnych oraz pogwarancyjnych piszesz - konkretnie ? 
W jaki sposób mamy zrobić sobie porównanie cen tutaj i za granicą - myślisz, że ktoś udostępni Tobie cenę zakupu (produkcji) konkretnego modułu w Chinach a później będziesz widział jaki ma narzut tutaj w Polsce ? Możesz podać jakiś przykład - ja bardzo chętnie chciałbym poznać cenę takiego Vitovolta 300 - tylko nie pisz, że wszystko jest produkowane w jednej fabryce i nadane są tylko właściwe naklejki.

Takich Kowalskich ja także spotykam - mówią o niskim spalaniu paliwa w ich aucie, o zawsze pięknej pogodzie nad polskim morzem kiedy się tam wybierają - Ty im wierzysz ? Taka mentalność Polaka - coś usłyszał, swoje dodał i się będzie zapierać, że tak jest na prawdę a od tego co mówią a faktycznie myślą to daleka droga.
pzdr

----------


## kasprzyk

> Problem nie jest w Chinach tylko w pazernosci  polskich firm, które odbijają sobie słaby okres "bo jest dotacja" cena paneli chińskich dobrej jakości i zachodnich jest zbliżona. Najdroższe są oczywiście produkowane w PŁ


Może być w tym dużo prawdy, czy jest tak faktycznie - nie wiemy. Przykładowo producent z którym współpracujemy od wielu lat, gdzie wypracowaliśmy sobie duże rabaty zakupowe na różne towary, na moduły PV daje niewielką zniżkę, twierdząc, że ceny już są tak wyśrubowane, że nie jest w stanie ich obniżyć.
MZ konkurencja obecnie jest tak duża, że producent nie powinien pozwolić sobie na tego typu zagrywki, ponieważ wie, że możemy pójść gdzie indziej.
pzdr

----------


## Przewas

> Może być w tym dużo prawdy, czy jest tak faktycznie - nie wiemy.


Uwierz, że tak jest. Kupuję duże ilości PV i znam doskonale ceny, po wejściu Prosumenta, nie nastąpił żaden krach i ceny nie poszybowały w górę. W PL poszły w górę, bo jest dotacja. Kropka

----------


## kasprzyk

> Uwierz, że tak jest. Kupuję duże ilości PV i znam doskonale ceny, po wejściu Prosumenta, nie nastąpił żaden krach i ceny nie poszybowały w górę. W PL poszły w górę, bo jest dotacja. Kropka


Nie zaneguję - nie mam dostatecznej wiedzy na ten temat, być może w firmie o której pisałem brane są pod uwagę także inne czynniki i dotacja nie jest jedynym powodem ustalonej ceny.

----------

